# R15: Series Link Issues (SetUp and Recording)-> Soft Versions (10AF, 103A) ONLY!



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Humax: 500-10AF
Philips: 300-103A

Have been released
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54777

This release specifically targeted Series Link

Two special rules for this thread:

1) If you are having an issue with a Series Link, please delete and re-add the series link. If the problem continues, then post. Hopefully this is the last time, this particular action will be needed.
2) Only post items related to the Series Link setup and recording. In this thread.

For now, the old thread for 10A3 / 1035 will remain open to track issues for those with that version still. Once there is a general feeling that most users here have the newer version, it will be closed.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53371

Additional RULES for this thread

This is not a bashing thread. This thread is to track and have some conversation regarding the scheduler and more specifically the Series Links issues.

For listing of shows:

Title of the show
Channel (and if it is a local, state what local area you are in)
And what day / time
Issue you are seeing

BEFORE POSTING
Verify that you have version 10A3 or 1035, if not... please post in the appropriate thread. (Create one if you can't find one)


----------



## Palsgraf99 (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a general question regarding the SL logic . . . I hope it is OK to post it here. If not, chide me accordingly.

Having had some discussion yesterday in another thread in this forum regarding stability of the R15 and SL's, I went home last night and started playing with the SL feature. Being a newbie to the DVR world with no Tivo or other DVR experience prior to the R15, I am having a little trouble understanding the concept of first run and repeat as used in the R15 options on the SL setup tab.

Can someone explain the difference between first run and repeat, or at least what they should mean, as well as how well the machine is following through with the request? I know this may seem like a stupid question, so let me try to explain where I am coming from. First run, I suppose, would mean the first run of an episode from the current season of a show. That's easy enough. 

Repeat gets me a little confused: 
1) Does repeat include runs of prior season episodes as well as repeats of this season's episodes?
2) Does repeat include showings on other channels or just the channel on which the showing you have selected is airing? 
3) Why would you tell it to just record repeats and not first runs?

As an example, "24" airs its current season on the Fox Local Affiliate on Monday's at 9 EST. I believe that FX runs prior season showings at various times and days. I am not sure if they run any of the current season episodes or not. What would/should the R15 do with a SL chosen on the current season episode on the Fox Local Affiliate? How would/should choosing First Run/Repeat/Both affect the SL respectively?

I hope all this makes sense. If it makes any difference to the response, as of last night, I had the 10A3 version of the software, but from what I have seen on other threads, I expect my machine to have upgraded itself overnight and that I should have the 10AF when I get home this evening.

Thanks in advance for wading through my rambling post.


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well it hasnt helped the SL.....Got the update to 10AF last night. Delete everything I had setup up to record and started all over. I setup 2 SL for the wife and neither one was recorded today.

Starting Over
382 (NBC)
3/21 12:00pm
did not record , nothing in History

Days of Our Lives
3 (Local NBC WSAZ Huntington/Charleston Wva)
3/21 1:00 pm
did not record , nothing in History

Have 3 more setup for tonight...Idol, Unit, Amazing Race. So Ill see what happens with those.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

brykc14 said:


> Well it hasnt helped the SL.....Got the update to 10AF last night. Delete everything I had setup up to record and started all over. I setup 2 SL for the wife and neither one was recorded today.
> 
> Starting Over
> 382 (NBC)
> ...


When you added them to the SL's... did you see if they where added to your todo list? As at least today's should show up immediately in the list.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I thought about this in my meeting....

Is it possible that you set the Series Link while looking at Wednesday broadcast?
The reason I ask, is I have noticed that if you set the Series Link when looking at a listing for a future day... it will start AS OF that day...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Palsgraf99 said:


> As an example, "24" airs its current season on the Fox Local Affiliate on Monday's at 9 EST. I believe that FX runs prior season showings at various times and days. I am not sure if they run any of the current season episodes or not. What would/should the R15 do with a SL chosen on the current season episode on the Fox Local Affiliate? How would/should choosing First Run/Repeat/Both affect the SL respectively?


One thing the R15 does not do - and I don't know if it will be changed in future software or not - is recognize and record a series link across channels. If you set up 24 (or anything for that matter) on one channel, the R15 will not look at any other channels for that same show title. Also, it will specifically not let you set a series link for the same show title on another channel.

I consider this to be a specific fault with the unit, and certainly do hope that it will be addressed in the future, but we have not heard anything so far as to whether or not it will be.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I thought about this in my meeting....
> 
> Is it possible that you set the Series Link while looking at Wednesday broadcast?
> The reason I ask, is I have noticed that if you set the Series Link when looking at a listing for a future day... it will start AS OF that day...


I've noticed that but it will usally it will update the next day. If you have a show that is on mon-fri and it's mon and you setup a SL for that program for the wed show it sometimes won't record the Mon show but it will record the Tue show. Hopefully once they fix the 99 limit it will work like Tivo and UTV and update all the showing instantly.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Got the update last night. Went and deleted my series link for Stargate SG1 and then readded it for new showings only. The to do list says it will record all the repeats that Sci-Fi channel has on the schedule. Same thing for Dr. Who, deleted and re-added and it shows in the to do list all the repeats will be recorded. So for me I don't see any change.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This particular release doesn't target First Run / Repeat issue.

It is targeting the issue where one part of the unit says it is going to record, and it doesn't... basically missing recordings.

I have noticed though that it is seeing "duplicates" better and isn't rescheduled a duplicate re-run of the program.


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

I have not played with the series link as mine is empty(guess I need to figure out how to use it) I just hit the R 2 times and for certain shows but the reason one would not want to record the first run of a show is because of the time it comes on. I only have one line running to my dvr untill sometime in the next 2 months when an uncle will help me run a 2nd line.

For instance an anime that I have started watching replays 3 times in a 24 hour period . First run at 4pm (bad time to record as the wife will be watching tv) , next time run is at 1am (which overlaps the time that I normally will use to record movies that I want to watch that will be on west cost movie channels that will start at 12 am est) and 6am which is the final run . So even though I have it set to record all first run episodes every 2 or 3 days I go out and manually cancel the 4pm record and set it to record at 6am or sometimes at 1 am. Which at this point I probaly need to cancel the program and just go out and set each episode to record.



And whats this 99 limit that you speak of .. does this mean that you are limited to scheduling 99 programs or that the box will only hold 99 shows ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The 99 is the way they denote "all" episdoes to keep
I don't think anyone has tried to record 100 episodes of one show

I can understand where you would want to do here... The only way I can think of to do it with current DVR technology out there... is to force a 1 minute recording (to throw a conflict)... not a very eligant solution.

Hopefully in the future they will be able to give us this very finite scheduling option.


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I thought about this in my meeting....
> 
> Is it possible that you set the Series Link while looking at Wednesday broadcast?
> The reason I ask, is I have noticed that if you set the Series Link when looking at a listing for a future day... it will start AS OF that day...


No I was on Tuesday, I had learn the leason of future setup awhile back. As for the first question, it was in the todo list After I set it up. As for my test last night for 3 SL I had setup 2 recorded 1 didnt.

Idol recorded
The Unit recorded
But Amazing Race didnt, Amazing Race came on the same channel as The Unit. The Unit came on at 9:00pm and Amazing Race came on at 10:00pm. It was in the todo list aslo. So thats 3 no records out of 5 Sl setup. Guess Ill go back to Manuel records again.

Amazing Race
13 (Local CBS WOWK Huntington/Charleston)
3/21 10:00pm
did not record , nothing in History


----------



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

I got the update and have NO Problems with my existing Series Links. Everything recorded fine last night and the To Do list looks correct for future programs.

Just wanted to post a positive response.


----------



## pcolag8r (Nov 10, 2005)

carl6 said:


> One thing the R15 does not do - and I don't know if it will be changed in future software or not - is recognize and record a series link across channels. If you set up 24 (or anything for that matter) on one channel, the R15 will not look at any other channels for that same show title. Also, it will specifically not let you set a series link for the same show title on another channel.
> 
> I consider this to be a specific fault with the unit, and certainly do hope that it will be addressed in the future, but we have not heard anything so far as to whether or not it will be.
> 
> Carl


The functionality I would like to see for this is what was used on another DVR. I cannot remember if it was a TIVO or my previous cable co dvr. Basically, when you set up the series link, there would be an additional option (1) to record showings only on this channel in this time slot or (2) record showings on any channel any time slot. This is what the R15 needs. Some show examples:

*24 - The current season is on Fox, but there are older seasons on other channels. I would use Opt 1 to just get the newer stuff.
*South Park - Comes on Comedy Central and some other channel can't remember. Same thing. I may only want to record showings on Comedy Central only and not the other channel (opt 1) or just record any episodes on any channel (opt 2).

Obviously, you cannot make if too complicated with too many options, but I have seen the ones above on a DVR and it should cover most peoples needs. There needs to be something like this.

That's my take. Earl, pass it on.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Not sure it is fixed but positive results from last night. I apparently got the update on early Tuesday morning. When I turned my TV on Tuesday morning I noticed that the ToDo list was very small, that is what prompted me to check the version number. But it did only record Scrubs 9:00pm episode and the 9:30 was not scheduled, success there. I checked my future recordings this morning, Wednesday, and everything for today is there, and for Thursday also. Friday's hit a snag when only the second episode of Dr. Who was scheduled. I did not reset any of my series links, but the machine definitely did do a reset after the update, given that my favorites were switched back to All Channels and the ToDo list was very small at first and now have grown to much larger. Instead of waiting for Friday to see if Dr. Who straigthened itself out, I did delete that series link and recreated it, so I will see tomorrow if both episodes are scheduled to record for Friday. Going over my ToDo list there is some problems further down the list into next week. How I met you Mother is scheduled twice for Saturday night and both are repeats. Medium next Monday night is scheduled to record twice on same channel and time, but after next Monday everything else is correct. Now I haven't gone into each and reviewed the description to see if there are other reruns recording, but it seems the reliability of the unit to record a show may have been fixed because there is nothing missing from that aspect. Whether the First Run vs. Rerun is fixed remains to be seen.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

First Run vs ReRuns was not targeted in this software release.

However, there does appear to be an improvement of recording duplicate shows (aka the EXACT same show is on later in the week or day, it won't re-record it)... 

But if is a rerun from another year... it does.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Calebrot said:


> Friday's hit a snag when only the second episode of Dr. Who was scheduled. I did not reset any of my series links, but the machine definitely did do a reset after the update, given that my favorites were switched back to All Channels and the ToDo list was very small at first and now have grown to much larger. Instead of waiting for Friday to see if Dr. Who straigthened itself out, I did delete that series link and recreated it, so I will see tomorrow if both episodes are scheduled to record for Friday.


Do you still have the Dr. who's in MYVOD from last week? The first episode is a repeat from friday. If you still had it in MYVOD it may not have marked it to record. 
Dr. Who brings up a good point about first run/repeats. From my understanding if they get the R15 to use the Tivo logic for first runs/repeats it wouldn't work with Dr. Who since it was aired in England first and is really a repeat. I'd hate to be working on the logic for this.


----------



## dminyard (Feb 7, 2006)

Got the latest update (10AF) and am now having issues with Series Link. This is one feature that I have never had problems with, but now what happens is this:

1. Set up a new SL for "Frasier" (never had one before, did this as a test). When I highlight an episode and create a SL, the SL icon shows up on the episode I had highlighted, but will not appear on any other episodes. Example: I set up a series link for the 10:00 pm showing, the icon shows up on the guide, and the highlighted episode recorded. The episode immediately following at 10:30 did not record, nor does it show any indication that it is part of the SL. Further examination of the guide (24 hours in advance) does not show that any other episodes are scheduled to record.

2. Series links that I had set up before the software upgrade are okay.

3. When I check the SL status for shows I have set up, those prior to the upgrade are okay, but SL's I created after the upgrade are not. Example, the "Frasier" I set up last night shows 99 episodes. Penn and Teller shows up as 5 episodes, Ghost Hunters shows up as 5 episodes. Very weird.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Do you still have the Dr. who's in MYVOD from last week? The first episode is a repeat from friday. If you still had it in MYVOD it may not have marked it to record.
> Dr. Who brings up a good point about first run/repeats. From my understanding if they get the R15 to use the Tivo logic for first runs/repeats it wouldn't work with Dr. Who since it was aired in England first and is really a repeat. I'd hate to be working on the logic for this.


The only way to get Dr Who to record on a Tivo is to set it up as First Run & Repeats. As with many issues, it does depend on the guide data. At least with some type of 28/30 day rule that will cut down on the amount of repeats that need to be deleted.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

dminyard said:


> 3. When I check the SL status for shows I have set up, those prior to the upgrade are okay, but SL's I created after the upgrade are not. Example, the "Frasier" I set up last night shows 99 episodes. Penn and Teller shows up as 5 episodes, Ghost Hunters shows up as 5 episodes. Very weird.


The 5 or 99 is the setting for how many it WILL keep. It uses 99 for "Keep All". Its confusing...I first thought this was either how many episodes it had already found to record or had scheduled or something, but it is not. Just dispalying the keep setting for that SL.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What does it show in the "episode" listing for the show... not the to do list...
I can't tell when you actually set the SL up and when you looked at the to do list.

SL's don't fully populate the entire 14 days worth immediately (though it shoudl have gotten the 2nd recording right away)


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Do you still have the Dr. who's in MYVOD from last week? The first episode is a repeat from friday. If you still had it in MYVOD it may not have marked it to record.
> Dr. Who brings up a good point about first run/repeats. From my understanding if they get the R15 to use the Tivo logic for first runs/repeats it wouldn't work with Dr. Who since it was aired in England first and is really a repeat. I'd hate to be working on the logic for this.


Well yahooo then, like I said I did't investigate each individual show before and I did not realize that the first show at 8 is a repeat of the 9pm show last week. Last weeks episode is no longer in MYVOD as it was watched and deleted but it is in my history as has been recorded. Now the thing is because you have mentioned prior that all Dr. Who's are repeats because the show was new in the UK in 2005, but it is new as far as SciFi is concerned, but anyway the way I had it previously set up was to record both, but the 8pm didn't set because the unit realized it was recorded before because it was in the history, then the only problem from my original post was that Medium is scheduled twice on Monday night, same "bat" time, same "bat" channel. Sorry for my Batman interjection, I am invited to a 40th birthday party this weekend and it's a Batman theme so I have Batman on my brain. But I just realized something then, I probably have really screwed up the series link for Dr. Who, because I used the 8pm episode to set it so I set a series link for First Run only using a repeat episode. If it doesn't correct itself by Firday then I'll delete it again and recreate it using a First Run show, ie the 9pm show.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Well I got excited for nothing. I realized that I set South Park up to record not as a series link but just a one time recording, because I normally don't watch but I read an article that tonights episode was the one that was pulled last week because of Tom Cruise's opjection and refusal to do advertise MI3 if the epiosde aired. Anyway, I realized it was not in my ToDo list so I went the the guide and and the episode just had a "R" which is correct, but it was not in my ToDo list. While it was highlighted, I pressed record and it changed to "R))", then I pressed record again and the R disappeared, then I hit it twice to just setup a series link and it wouldn't let me, it now just goes between R and blank, will not set a series link. It did the first time I hit record but after I canceled and then tried to reset it to series link it just won't set as a series link. The first time it did, but now that I canceled it it will not set again.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

I noticed that if the event has started, you cannot set multiple recordings by pressing R twice. The solution I use is to browse the guide to the future for another entry and then press twice.

I wonder if the South Park case you have is just that.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Calebrot said:


> Well I got excited for nothing. I realized that I set South Park up to record not as a series link but just a one time recording, because I normally don't watch but I read an article that tonights episode was the one that was pulled last week because of Tom Cruise's opjection and refusal to do advertise MI3 if the epiosde aired. Anyway, I realized it was not in my ToDo list so I went the the guide and and the episode just had a "R" which is correct, but it was not in my ToDo list. While it was highlighted, I pressed record and it changed to "R))", then I pressed record again and the R disappeared, then I hit it twice to just setup a series link and it wouldn't let me, it now just goes between R and blank, will not set a series link. It did the first time I hit record but after I canceled and then tried to reset it to series link it just won't set as a series link. The first time it did, but now that I canceled it it will not set again.


I've had the happen before to. The only way I've been able to get rid of it (if it's not what Victor said) is to go into the info and setup/cancel the SL from there. Last time I did one I had to add it, then cancel it, then add and it came back to the todo list.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Yesterday I verified that AI was in the todo list for last night. This morning it's not in MYVOD and is not mentioned in History at all.

American Idol
Local PN10 (KSAZ - Phoenix)
Wednesday 03/22
Did not record

Once I received 10AF I did a clear everything (down arrow/record). I have 3 SLs of which AI is #1. This episode was in the TODO list yesterday afternoon. The two episodes for next week are in the TODO list currently.

I'd say we still have some SL problems folks.  At least my HR10-250 recorded it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Yesterday I verified that AI was in the todo list for last night. This morning it's not in MYVOD and is not mentioned in History at all.
> 
> American Idol
> Local PN10 (KSAZ - Phoenix)
> ...


It recorded fine both my R15 an my HR10-250 and I didn't delete the SL at all. Looks like the R15 is still being constiant about not being constiant.

It might just be me but it seems the people who are clearing the SL's are the ones that are more so having the issues. I would have thought it would be the other way around.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> It recorded fine both my R15 an my HR10-250 and I didn't delete the SL at all. Looks like the R15 is still being constiant about not being constiant.
> 
> It might just be me but it seems the people who are clearing the SL's are the ones that are more so having the issues. I would have thought it would be the other way around.


Seems that it's that way with mine, I did not delete the series link and they are all fine, even with My Name Is Earl, the first episode tonight is a repeat at 8:30 with the First Run episode airing at 9, I only have the 9 episode in my ToDo list as the Series Link is set as First Run Only. Now my problem that I reported yesterday with Dr. Who is still in existance, I now have the 8pm show scheduled and it's a repeat of last weeks 9pm episode and in my history, but the new one at 9 is not in the list. The difference between these are in line with what cabanaboy1977 said, Earl was previously set and not touched and Dr. Who has been messed with being deleted and readded.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Calebrot said:


> Seems that it's that way with mine, I did not delete the series link and they are all fine, even with My Name Is Earl, the first episode tonight is a repeat at 8:30 with the First Run episode airing at 9, I only have the 9 episode in my ToDo list as the Series Link is set as First Run Only. Now my problem that I reported yesterday with Dr. Who is still in existance, I now have the 8pm show scheduled and it's a repeat of last weeks 9pm episode and in my history, but the new one at 9 is not in the list. The difference between these are in line with what cabanaboy1977 said, Earl was previously set and not touched and Dr. Who has been messed with being deleted and readded.


Both Dr Whos are in my TDL for tonght and one for tomorrow.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Both Dr Whos are in my TDL for tonght and one for tomorrow.


The one for tonight is a repeat of the 8pm episode last week, the one on at 8pm on Friday is a repeat of the 9pm showing from last week, and the 9pm episode this week is the only one that is new. I don't have tonights in my ToDo list as it was recorded last week, but I do have the 8pm showing tomorrow which is also in my history but I do not have the 9pm which is new. One thing I am going to change about this series link is to set it to both, because all showings are actually repeats because it was first shown in the UK in 2005, as per other threads on this particular series.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Both Dr Whos are in my TDL for tonght and one for tomorrow.


Did you have a SL for Dr. Who before you did the clear everything?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Did you have a SL for Dr. Who before you did the clear everything?


No, mine didn't recod anything from last week. That's why I show more in my TDL.


----------



## dminyard (Feb 7, 2006)

As an update to my earlier message, now the SL problem seems to have resolved itself, and shows are being flagged properly for SL record. I did not delete, or change the "Frasier" SL; it just seemed to suddenly be all right (last night when I got home it was NOT, but before going to bed I checked it again and it was okay).

Thanks, BTW for reminding me about the "99 episodes" thing. I knew that, but for some reason, my brain couldn't find the proper shelf my mind had stored it on.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

I've never done a clear everything. I just let the unit reset after the update, and have found that the Series Links that I just left alone are completely fine. The Dr. Who I have removed and redone and have problems with that one.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> It might just be me but it seems the people who are clearing the SL's are the ones that are more so having the issues. I would have thought it would be the other way around.


Nope, I got the update and didn't change my SLs and LOST didn't record last night on my R15 but did on my HR10-250. I'm kind of sick of the R15. I've been very tempted to decommission it in favor of my dormant R10 except that I want to keep an eye on the software as a preview to what we'll have on the HR20. I want HD locals when they're available since OTA is not always trustworthy (like LOST last night, which was in and out reception and a lot was missed), but I need an HD DVR. The reliability of the HR20 could very well determine whether I remain a D* customer. We'll see.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

eengert said:


> Nope, I got the update and didn't change my SLs and LOST didn't record last night on my R15 but did on my HR10-250. I'm kind of sick of the R15. I've been very tempted to decommission it in favor of my dormant R10 except that I want to keep an eye on the software as a preview to what we'll have on the HR20. I want HD locals when they're available since OTA is not always trustworthy (like LOST last night, which was in and out reception and a lot was missed), but I need an HD DVR. The reliability of the HR20 could very well determine whether I remain a D* customer. We'll see.


Why did you record it on the OTA? I don't have locals and they give me NY HD feed and I recorded LOST on that on my HR10-250.


----------



## Melquiades (Feb 19, 2006)

Something I noticed yesterday...

I have The Daily Show and The Colbert Report set to record nightly. I usually have the same problem with the R15 that I do with my DirecTivo, which is that it sees all the repeats as first-run shows. So it will tape the 8 p.m. and 1 a.m. episodes unless I clear them from the To-Do list.

Anyway, yesterday my To-Do list did not show a planned 8 p.m. recording of The Daily Show, but the machine went ahead and taped it anyway.

I guess this is the opposite of the problem many of you have, which is the machine not recording things. My machine recorded something not on the To-Do list.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Why did you record it on the OTA? I don't have locals and they give me NY HD feed and I recorded LOST on that on my HR10-250.


I wouldn't be able to get waivers. I'm close enough to the towers that I should get a strong, consistent signal, but I don't always. AFAIK, waivers are the only way I could get the nat'l network HD feeds. Do you know something different?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

eengert said:


> I wouldn't be able to get waivers. I'm close enough to the towers that I should get a strong, consistent signal, but I don't always. AFAIK, waivers are the only way I could get the nat'l network HD feeds. Do you know something different?


I pay for locals from D*. With that they give you the NY or LA feed (based on location) for ABC, NBC, CBS and FOX. They are listed in the 80's. And you don't have to subcribe to the HD package to get them they are included with locals from D*.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

My name is Earl still isn't fixed. This has to be some with this show. Two off my R15 have this set to record. The first episode, which was a repeat, showed up 3 times on one(2 with a conflict symbol and one with out) and 4 on the other(2 with a conflict and 2 without). The one that list it 3 times was the one that last time I had delete the SL and recreated it. The one with 4 is the one that I left alone. Every thing worked out and it didn't record it like it should of (it was conflicting with other shows on both since the rerun was on at 7:30. Why are they having such an issue with getting this to only appear on the the todo list once?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Don't know.... but I'll add it to my list

#274: Told Forum Series Link should be fixed... 

(Re.. My Name *IS* Earl)


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

Since the 10AF update, I have had no problems with the SL. I record appox. 20 shows and things seem to be going well at this time. Prior to the 10AF update I really only had two that were trouble. I think the two were CSI and Law&Order SVU. It was recording the first run correctly, but the R-15 was picking up any repeats usually on Saturdays of these shows.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Earl!


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I pay for locals from D*. With that they give you the NY or LA feed (based on location) for ABC, NBC, CBS and FOX. They are listed in the 80's. And you don't have to subcribe to the HD package to get them they are included with locals from D*.


Are you saying that you haven't applied for waivers yet you still get these simply by subscribing to the locals as part of your pkg? I do subscribe to the locals, but I'm finding what you say hard to believe because I thought that's what waivers were all about. I thought I had checked those channels before, but I hope I'm wrong. I'll check tonight and let you know.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes... you are granted access to the HD DNS if you have locals on your package.

Howerver... with that said... You are in NY, where MPEG-4 feed is available for the locals. You are going to have a tough time getting the MPEG-2 versions...

All those stinking new laws... I know "why" it is so stinking difficult (stupid advertisers), but it shouldn't be this hard.

You are probably going to have to talk to a manager level or even retention to get any traction on this one.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes... you are granted access to the HD DNS if you have locals on your package.
> 
> Howerver... with that said... You are in NY, where MPEG-4 feed is available for the locals. You are going to have a tough time getting the MPEG-2 versions...
> 
> ...


I'm in Buffalo...we don't have MPEG4 locals.

Are you saying that if you're in a market where MPEG4 locals are not available and you subscribe to locals in your package that you should automatically get the HD DNS? Or do you have to call and request it? And do you get the HD DNS even if you can receive your local HD OTA?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry.... just saw the NY...

Anyway...... In the "past" yes, you should automatically get them.
But now you have to call and request it....

And yes, you can get the HD DNS even if you get get it HD OTA.

However, the WAIVER approvals are done by your local stations... DirecTV is just the messenger in between. If they are denied, it isn't DirecTV dening them... it is the local station.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry.... just saw the NY...
> 
> Anyway...... In the "past" yes, you should automatically get them.
> But now you have to call and request it....
> ...


Ok. Is there a $1.50 per DNS charge, or is that only for SD DNS?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That would only be for the SD DNS


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That would only be for the SD DNS


Good. Well, I'll call and give it a shot. I'll be surprised if any are granted since the eligibility site shows a Grade A signal for all local networks for me. I have a roof antenna and at times I can get signals in the 70's and 80's, but often there are frequent drops during programs. It made LOST nearly unwatchable. I missed some key plot points. Anyway, it's worth a try. I'm not holding my breath though.

If I can get all 4, it will improve my situation, but will still not be ideal since they aren't my local channels. So my original post on the subject remains valid. When MPEG4's and the new HD DVR are launched in my area, that will be a decision point for whether I can remain a customer.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

eengert said:


> Good. Well, I'll call and give it a shot. I'll be surprised if any are granted since the eligibility site shows a Grade A signal for all local networks for me. I have a roof antenna and at times I can get signals in the 70's and 80's, but often there are frequent drops during programs. It made LOST nearly unwatchable. I missed some key plot points. Anyway, it's worth a try. I'm not holding my breath though.
> 
> If I can get all 4, it will improve my situation, but will still not be ideal since they aren't my local channels. So my original post on the subject remains valid. When MPEG4's and the new HD DVR are launched in my area, that will be a decision point for whether I can remain a customer.


Hopefully you won't have a issue, I don't see why they wouldn't give them to you as we have MPEG4 (Chicago) and MPEG2 here. I've had HD DNS for about 2 years. I use to get the HD NY and LA feed for NBC and ABC untill they change the law about a year ago but I still get the SD DNS for NY and LA(haveto pay extra) and the HD DNS (free). I had the HD DNS before I called to get the waivers(NBC and ABC), I've had HD DNS since I actived my old Samsung HD reciever.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Eric, I wonder if you already have them but don't know it? Do you have a selective guide setup? Just wanted to save you the headache of calling D*, they should be the 80 number channels.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Eric, I wonder if you already have them but don't know it? Do you have a selective guide setup? Just wanted to save you the headache of calling D*, they should be the 80 number channels.


I'm pretty sure I've tried them recently, but I will try again. I've already called D* today to request them. I think, as Earl noted, you got them automatically back then and were grandfathered. I don't think I get them right now, and have to request waivers to see if they're granted.

Sorry to take this thread off topic. Back to the original topic...R15 SL's suck right now!


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Don't know.... but I'll add it to my list
> 
> #274: Told Forum Series Link should be fixed...
> 
> (Re.. My Name *IS* Earl)


:lol:

I totally missed the joking in this the first time I read this. I must be working to hard today.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

At least someone finally saw it.... I thought it was a layup...


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> At least someone finally saw it.... I thought it was a layup...


I noticed it but I was busy taking a number from the take a number machine.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Well I can now join the club of things being a little more odd after the update. I was looking at what all ws recorded last night. I have SG-1 and Atlantis both set for first run only. Well SG-1 records everything as I have noted in the past. Well Atlantis was always perfect, never recorded anything it wasn't supposed to, last night that changed I got an Atlantis repeat. Not sure if it's the new update or what but this is the first time that show has recorded a repeat on my box.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I would have to say that the first run vs. repeat issue is my #1 outstanding problem.


----------



## Melquiades (Feb 19, 2006)

I've had excellent luck with the machine but experienced some weirdness this morning.

I tried setting up a Series Link for The Little Mermaid, which airs on Disney at 9:00 a.m. Saturday, and another for Aladdin, which airs right after it. (I have a 4-year-old, though I admit I find Ariel and Jasmine attractive...)

Today's episodes showed up in the ToDo list and recorded fine. However, next week's episodes are not scheduled to record and when I click on Episodes it tells me there are none in the guide. However, if I jump ahead in the guide to next Saturday, there they are.

I saw a comment by Earl earlier in the thread saying it doesn't always see the far-out episodes right away, but is that true even when they're sitting right there in the guide? Should I expect next week's to show up on the ToDo list later this week?

(I have only 20 or so SLs and about 80 items on the ToDo list, if that helps).


----------



## Beernut (Mar 26, 2006)

Can someone verify this? I have update 10AF and when I go to April 1 4:00PM Local ABC channel I can't create a series link for MLS Soccer. When I press R the record icon shows up then when I press record the second time for a series link the record icon goes away. Is DirecTV filtering series links on the R15?  If I go to some other program and press R twice I get the series link icon.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Some shows are not setup as "Series"... thus you can't set them up with a Series Link.

that is most likely what is happening with the MLS Soccer event.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Some shows are not setup as "Series"... thus you can't set them up with a Series Link.
> 
> that is most likely what is happening with the MLS Soccer event.


Kinda where a "wishlist" would come in handy.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Kinda where a "wishlist" would come in handy.


Can't you just do a Find By - Keyword - MLS - Category "Sports" - Sub Cat " Soccer and have it autorecord?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Melquiades said:


> I saw a comment by Earl earlier in the thread saying it doesn't always see the far-out episodes right away, but is that true even when they're sitting right there in the guide? Should I expect next week's to show up on the ToDo list later this week?
> 
> (I have only 20 or so SLs and about 80 items on the ToDo list, if that helps).


Yup, it's true. i have 40 SL each on two on my R15 and some shows it won't show up untill the day of the show. This last update should make the Todo list give a better/correct 3-4 day forcast. The R15 can't work like a Tivo or UTV where it pulls all the recordings in the Todo list because it's crippled by a 100 items in the todo list. The Tivo and the UTV don't have this limit so they seek out the and populate all future recordings. Once they are able to over come this limit I think we won't have recording issues.

Earl, do you know why the are working on making the Todo list work better, when it would seem that removing the limit (like UTV or Tivo) would seem the better approach? I know you have said in the past that it has to do with speed issues, but it seems that they are still trying to put a samll band-aid on a big fleshwound. It seems to me if they increased/got rid of the limit in the todo list they wouldn't have any issues with missed recordings.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't know of anything specific they are doing to the ToDo List... (with regards to making it larger)

But I will ask.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't know of anything specific they are doing to the ToDo List... (with regards to making it larger)
> 
> But I will ask.


Thanks, it just seem to make sense to elimate the issue, rather then work around it?


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I agree. Thirty second skip and todo list unlimited.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Yup, it's true. i have 40 SL each on two on my R15 and some shows it won't show up untill the day of the show. This last update should make the Todo list give a better/correct 3-4 day forcast. The R15 can't work like a Tivo or UTV where it pulls all the recordings in the Todo list because it's crippled by a 100 items in the todo list. The Tivo and the UTV don't have this limit so they seek out the and populate all future recordings. Once they are able to over come this limit I think we won't have recording issues.
> 
> Earl, do you know why the are working on making the Todo list work better, when it would seem that removing the limit (like UTV or Tivo) would seem the better approach? I know you have said in the past that it has to do with speed issues, but it seems that they are still trying to put a samll band-aid on a big fleshwound. It seems to me if they increased/got rid of the limit in the todo list they wouldn't have any issues with missed recordings.


Given the guide data is stored in memory I would guess the TDL is also. If so, that could explain the limit of 100 entries in the TDL and if so will probably not change until the TDL is stored on disk.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Given the guide data is stored in memory I would guess the TDL is also. If so, that could explain the limit of 100 entries in the TDL and if so will probably not change until the TDL is stored on disk.


I would assume that part of the todo list is stored on the disk. The only reason I say that is when you reset the unit the todo list has the same amount of entry's that it did before the reset, minus the descriptions.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I would assume that part of the todo list is stored on the disk. The only reason I say that is when you reset the unit the todo list has the same amount of entry's that it did before the reset, minus the descriptions.


Other than the Video streams, there isn't much on disk. I do believe I've found MYVOD and the SL but I'm guessing the TDL is created every time you reset. You see entries since the R15 downloads x hours of the guide before you can even get to the GUI and also starts a quick rebuilt of the TDL at that same time. Which would be why the TDL shows entries without any info.

Otherwise, if it's on disk, why impose any limit? But then again the SL is on disk and there's a limit to that too. Ah well.

Again, I'm just guessing at this folks.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Other than the Video streams, there isn't much on disk. I do believe I've found MYVOD and the SL but I'm guessing the TDL is created every time you reset. You see entries since the R15 downloads x hours of the guide before you can even get to the GUI and also starts a quick rebuilt of the TDL at that same time. Which would be why the TDL shows entries without any info.
> 
> Otherwise, if it's on disk, why impose any limit? But then again the SL is on disk and there's a limit to that too. Ah well.
> 
> Again, I'm just guessing at this folks.


When you reset the system the todo list has the same number of entry's in it. I just doesn't list the time/date/or program. Most say TBA, so I assume they storage the list on the HD and the pull the data off the guide. I agree that if it's on the HD there shouldn't be a limit to it, same with the SL.


----------



## grifta67 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well I just found an interesting problem with my SL's. None of them were going to record this weeks shows! They all planned to taped next weeks episodes, but I had to manually add this weeks.

The SL's include: Amazing Race 9, Lost, American Idol, and American Inventor.

Arg!!!
-Sean


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Title of the show - New 13 at 6PM
Channel - Local 13 NC (Greenville,SC) 6PM
Issue you are seeing - Still does not see it as a series (the other box does)


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't know if this is a bug, or just not listed on Cartoon Network as a Series...

Title of show - Family Guy
Channel - Cartoon Network
Issue - When trying to setup a Series Link, it looks as if it already is setup (I have a Series Link setup for Family Guy on Fox..NOT Cartoon Network), and won't let me setup an independent one for Cartoon Network [again, this could be because it's not listed as a series...I wasn't looking too closely. I'll check it when I return home tonight].


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Right now, you can only setup a "show" once as a series.... 
You can't set it up across multiple channels.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Ahh...okay. Figured it was a known problem. Not a biggie..as I setup the link on Fox (for the new ones). Your "right now" comment leads me to believe that it's in the works...?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, it is on the list of things to be corrected


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

AGH! Once again...

Show: CSI
Channel: 5 (local CBS)
Time/Date: 11:35pm, Sat 3/25

I had even set this to record an hour extra, due to the NCAA tournament. Well, that didn't matter, because 8 minutes into the recording, the picture and sound went black and did not recover.

This is the #1 outstanding bug I encouter on a recurring basis.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> When you reset the system the todo list has the same number of entry's in it. I just doesn't list the time/date/or program. Most say TBA, so I assume they storage the list on the HD and the pull the data off the guide. I agree that if it's on the HD there shouldn't be a limit to it, same with the SL.


Mine didn't, my unit reset the other day and I looked a few minutes after and there were 26 entries and then about 4 hours later there were 64 entries. The other day I had an electrical outage and it was still off when it was time to start Y&R and it came on around 15 minutes later and it immediately started recording once it was finished doing it's thing. The data stream seems to be much faster coming in. I had a full two weeks within 4 hours. Maybe they have finally figured out if only one tuner is busy watching TV and the other is free, use the free one to bring in the data. The only problem is now the First Run thing which is a pain in the butt if you have Comedy Central or SciFi shows which are on multiple times a week but only new once, causes conflicts all other the place.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Calebrot said:


> Mine didn't, my unit reset the other day and I looked a few minutes after and there were 26 entries and then about 4 hours later there were 64 entries. The other day I had an electrical outage and it was still off when it was time to start Y&R and it came on around 15 minutes later and it immediately started recording once it was finished doing it's thing. The data stream seems to be much faster coming in. I had a full two weeks within 4 hours. Maybe they have finally figured out if only one tuner is busy watching TV and the other is free, use the free one to bring in the data. The only problem is now the First Run thing which is a pain in the butt if you have Comedy Central or SciFi shows which are on multiple times a week but only new once, causes conflicts all other the place.


Cool, they must have fixed that in this last update. I know that you use to be able to go to the todo list second the unit came up and it would still have the same number of entrys. All the names would be blank execpt for the first few.


----------



## Edley (Mar 9, 2006)

I have the MLB package. Is there a way to set up a SL to get all of the Yankee games?


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Now with CBS changing it's schedule things are really out of wack for this week. I have a Series Link set for the Amazing Race. It has changed nights from Tuesday at 10pm to Wednesday at 8pm. This coming week in my todo list there is no Amazing Race scheduled either for Tueday or Wednesday. Under the guide for Tuesday night I have an R))) in the 10pm time slot which this week is CSI:Miami, which I do not have a series link set up for. But it does not appear in the ToDo list. Now forward to Wednesday night and I have an R)) listed at 8pm for Amazing Race but it is not in the Todo list. I looked into next week on the ToDo list and next weeks episode of Amazing Race is listed to record. Why is it picking up next weeks AR and not this weeks in the ToDo list, but in the guide it says it is scheduled for both weeks.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

SL suddenly started recording every episode of Mythbusters and Dirty Jobs on Discovery Channel for me. Both are set for first run only. Seemed to work fine before this weekend.


----------



## JAWheat411 (Mar 19, 2004)

Ok I guess this is where I post this. I have the latest software on my R15. I never even added any shows until I upgraded. The problem I have is that the R15 royally screwed up on recording one of my favorites shows. I had Prison Break in the Series Link. It was set to record 1 minute early and to 1 minute late. So I am guessing the R15 understood that as recording only 1 minute. Yep I looked in the list when I got home from work tonight and all that was there was a partial recording of 1 minute. I deleted the Series Link just now as suggested. But won't know if it helps until next monday.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

JAWheat411 said:


> Ok I guess this is where I post this. I have the latest software on my R15. I never even added any shows until I upgraded. The problem I have is that the R15 royally screwed up on recording one of my favorites shows. I had Prison Break in the Series Link. It was set to record 1 minute early and to 1 minute late. So I am guessing the R15 understood that as recording only 1 minute. Yep I looked in the list when I got home from work tonight and all that was there was a partial recording of 1 minute. I deleted the Series Link just now as suggested. But won't know if it helps until next monday.


Just so you know I have a Prison Break SL and never miss any of the show. The only part that ever gets cut off is 10 or 20 secs of the trailer for next week. They really need to add the autopadding (when it can) of 5 mins to the R15.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

One SL has been driving me NUTS! The Practice -- 8am Eastern daily on FX (248) I've set this SL up at least three times. This last time I deleted old SL, re-added and it put ONE episode in TDL. Thought it might take a night to populate -- nope. Had to manually add each day's episode this week. This is the third time. Anybody else having issues with this?


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Just so you know I have a Prison Break SL and never miss any of the show. The only part that ever gets cut off is 10 or 20 secs of the trailer for next week. They really need to add the autopadding (when it can) of 5 mins to the R15.


You can set your default autopad options for all of your recordings if you want. I don't remember exactly how it's done (maneuvering through the menu system is horrible)...but it's definitely there somewhere. My default is something like 3 minutes before and 2 minutes after...


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

Edley said:


> I have the MLB package. Is there a way to set up a SL to get all of the Yankee games?


I doubt it. Even with the old Tivo you couldn't do a reliable season pass for sports because they're not considered a series. If you have the full schedule for the Yankees games from the MLB package and know what channel they're on...you can pre-schedule them all through manual records. I used to do a simlar thing for my Cowboys games on NFL Sunday Ticket....but then again scheduling 16 games wasn't nearly as bad as 162.

EDIT:

It appears that all of the games have NOT been scheduled yet (channel-wise). But...you can get a schedule for each month as they schedule them here:

http://www.directvsports.com/asp/active/Custom_Schedule_Preferences.asp

Just choose MLB and the Yankees and they show you all the games with date and time and channels (or TBA if not yet scheduled).


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

gvaughn said:


> You can set your default autopad options for all of your recordings if you want. I don't remember exactly how it's done (maneuvering through the menu system is horrible)...but it's definitely there somewhere. My default is something like 3 minutes before and 2 minutes after...


Sorry that's not what I was talking. On the UTV it would auto-pad the show if there was nothing recording on that tuner after the show ended. That way it wouldn't mess your other recordings like a manual padding would.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Edley said:


> I have the MLB package. Is there a way to set up a SL to get all of the Yankee games?





gvaughn said:


> I doubt it. Even with the old Tivo you couldn't do a reliable season pass for sports because they're not considered a series. If you have the full schedule for the Yankees games from the MLB package and know what channel they're on...you can pre-schedule them all through manual records.


While it's correct that, on the tivo boxes, you cannot set up a season pass for a sports team, it is very easy to accomplish the task using wishlists. For Yankee games you would set up an auto recording wishlist for keyword "yankees at" > sports > baseball. Be sure to set overrun padding to allow for slow games or extra innings. I use 90 minutes. You also need to have your channels you receive list accurately set to exclude those channels you don't receive. With an occasional checking of the wishlists to correct wrong channel choices (for instance, your local RSN takes precedence over ESPN), since the tivo software isn't perfect  , it will do a very good job of automatically recording all your teams' games. In fact, I have one directivo set up to record primarily sports teams, and right now it's managing to record seven different teams' games without much problem. If you arrange the teams so that the ones whose games are not repeated are near the top, and vice versa, it can manage to schedule all the teams without missing any games, recording some of the conflicts overnight in repeats. Pretty amazing, really, and one of the capabilities of the tivo that I really like.

Sorry, but the r15 is not capable of doing that.


----------



## daweeze02 (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone else have problems with "The OC" only recording the first few minutes and then stopping. It has happened to me 3 times in the last month and I have deleted and re-added the series link but it is not fixing the issue.

thanks in advance

Software version 10AF


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

ad301 said:


> While it's correct that, on the tivo boxes, you cannot set up a season pass for a sports team, it is very easy to accomplish the task using wishlists. For Yankee games you would set up an auto recording wishlist for keyword "yankees at" > sports > baseball. Be sure to set overrun padding to allow for slow games or extra innings. I use 90 minutes. You also need to have your channels you receive list accurately set to exclude those channels you don't receive. With an occasional checking of the wishlists to correct wrong channel choices (for instance, your local RSN takes precedence over ESPN), since the tivo software isn't perfect  , it will do a very good job of automatically recording all your teams' games. In fact, I have one directivo set up to record primarily sports teams, and right now it's managing to record seven different teams' games without much problem. If you arrange the teams so that the ones whose games are not repeated are near the top, and vice versa, it can manage to schedule all the teams without missing any games, recording some of the conflicts overnight in repeats. Pretty amazing, really, and one of the capabilities of the tivo that I really like.
> 
> Sorry, but the r15 is not capable of doing that.


True...however...this will also record espn classic games will it not?


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Sorry that's not what I was talking. On the UTV it would auto-pad the show if there was nothing recording on that tuner after the show ended. That way it wouldn't mess your other recordings like a manual padding would.


I don't understand the difference. A pad is a pad isn't it?


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

daweeze02 said:


> Anyone else have problems with "The OC" only recording the first few minutes and then stopping. It has happened to me 3 times in the last month and I have deleted and re-added the series link but it is not fixing the issue.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Software version 10AF


No OC problems for me.


----------



## daweeze02 (Apr 7, 2006)

gvaughn said:


> No OC problems for me.


Hmmm another is I dont have any thing else recording close to the time slot of The OC and it hasnt done it in consecutive weeks. Example it did it once, then next week it worked fine, now the last 2 weeks it has messed up.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

gvaughn said:


> I don't understand the difference. A pad is a pad isn't it?


Ex. Using Program X at 7:00-8:00, program Y at 7:00-8:00 and then program A at 8:00-9:00, program B at 8:00-9:00.

If you use your way to pad program X for 5 mins at the end then program A or B won't record.

If you have auto pad the system wouldn't pad X and Y and would only pad A and B if nothing was recording after.

Basically when it can record 5 mins with out causing conflicts.


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ex. Using Program X at 7:00-8:00, program Y at 7:00-8:00 and then program A at 8:00-9:00, program B at 8:00-9:00.
> 
> If you use your way to pad program X for 5 mins at the end then program A or B won't record.
> 
> ...


I see. It's conditional padding.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

gvaughn said:


> I see. It's conditional padding.


Or soft padding. Hacked Tivos can do the same. The scheduler will add x minutes to the beginning and end of a recording as long as it doesn't interfere with another recording. At least on the Tivos "endpadplus" runs at a system level and pads every show you record if possible.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Or soft padding. Hacked Tivos can do the same. The scheduler will add x minutes to the beginning and end of a recording as long as it doesn't interfere with another recording. At least on the Tivos "endpadplus" runs at a system level and pads every show you record if possible.


I think all DVR's should do this by default, it just makes sense. But it's nice to know that when I get a chance to sitdown with my HD tivo and start hacking it that I'll be able to add that to it too.


----------



## aburdick1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Baseball Tonight
206 ESPN
Most weeknights @ 9:00 pm

I just got the R15 a week or so ago, and so far everything's been OK, with one exception: I'm not getting all the episodes of Baseball Tonight on ESPN, even though I have set the Series Link up to record both first run and repeats. Is anyone else having a similar problem?

I have tried deleting and re-adding the Series Link, as some people have suggested. I have also tried forcing a software update by restarting and entering 02468 at the "Hello" screen.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Also, how do I find out what software version I'm on, so I know if it's up to date?

Thanks
Andy Burdick
Chicago, IL


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

aburdick1 said:


> Baseball Tonight
> 206 ESPN
> Most weeknights @ 9:00 pm
> 
> ...


To find the software version hit Menu, Select Settings, Select Setup, and then Push select on Info & Test, it will be highlighted automatically because it is the first entry. Then look at the right side of the screen and it will be listed under Software: Past Upgrade, if you have the latest version it would be 0x10AF, #/##/2006 #:## on an R15 500 series, and 103A if on a R15 300 series. I noticed you said you're new so to check the series that you have you can either look at the same screen you found your version number on, or you can lift the front panel where the card goes in and the label will say it there.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

aburdick1 said:


> Also, how do I find out what software version I'm on, so I know if it's up to date?
> 
> Thanks
> Andy Burdick
> Chicago, IL


Menu - Settings - Setup - Info & Test - shows the current version on the line that says "Past Upgrade: "

Carl


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

gvaughn said:


> True...however...this will also record espn classic games will it not?


Yes it will. On the machine devoted primarily to sports teams, I have that channel unchecked.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Melquiades said:


> Something I noticed yesterday...
> 
> I have The Daily Show and The Colbert Report set to record nightly. I usually have the same problem with the R15 that I do with my DirecTivo, which is that it sees all the repeats as first-run shows. So it will tape the 8 p.m. and 1 a.m. episodes unless I clear them from the To-Do list.


I have the same issue. I tape Countdown with Keith Olbermann on MSNBC and The Daily Show. Countdown runs at 7:00 and 11:00 CT, and the scheduler tries to tape both of them. Same with The Daily Show - it adds all of them to the "To do" list. There needs to be a way to prevent this as it can create conflicts with other recording events, as well as overworking the machine and using up disk space.

I've set the priority for both of these shows pretty low and reduced the number of episodes to keep to 1, but those are just workarounds, not solutions.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Melquiades said:


> ...Anyway, yesterday my To-Do list did not show a planned 8 p.m. recording of The Daily Show, but the machine went ahead and taped it anyway.
> 
> I guess this is the opposite of the problem many of you have, which is the machine not recording things. My machine recorded something not on the To-Do list.


I discovered that there are no entries for this week's The Daily Show on my To-Do list. I watched part of the show last night and, sure nuf, it was a rerun. Apparently the R15 is smart enough to know this was not a first-run episode and not schedule any recordings this week. There are Daily Show events in the To-Do list for next week, though, so I guess the schedule indicates new shows.

Here's the rub: when I tuned to The Daily Show around 10:20 pm CDT to check whether it was a rerun, the R15 recorded the rest of the program, starting at the point where I began watching the show! I wasn't aware of this until I looked at MyVOD later last night.

So there are still a few bugs to be worked out...


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

I didn't mention this Sunday when I noticed it (thank God!!), but I will now: Sopranos failed to set a recording. And when going into the Series Link for it, it stated that there were no episodes. Huh??? It's on practically every 6 hours on HBO!! 

Finding the episode at 8pm Central and recording it worked, but I shouldn't have to do that...it should find the new one and set it up.

BTW, the Series Link was at priority 3, with NO CONFLICTS.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

syphix said:


> And when going into the Series Link for it, it stated that there were no episodes. Huh??? It's on practically every 6 hours on HBO!!


That means that it doesn't have any episodes marked to record. It's another bug. You should be able to edit/view a SL at anytime but the R15 logic will only let you view the series link if there is an episode in the Todo list. Sounds like you might want to delete and readd the SL.


----------



## jmhorn (Apr 11, 2006)

carl6 said:


> One thing the R15 does not do - and I don't know if it will be changed in future software or not - is recognize and record a series link across channels. If you set up 24 (or anything for that matter) on one channel, the R15 will not look at any other channels for that same show title. Also, it will specifically not let you set a series link for the same show title on another channel.
> 
> I consider this to be a specific fault with the unit, and certainly do hope that it will be addressed in the future, but we have not heard anything so far as to whether or not it will be.
> 
> Carl


I've noticed that it will let you choose a second instance of the same show title (in this case 24), but when the SL attempts to find matching shows, it comes back with "0" shows found. This is a major pain, particularly given that so many shows are in syndication and are on different channels. The only work around I've found is to use the Manual Record feature -- but that failed recently after the recent time change -- the clock got moved forward an hour, but so did the Manual Record start time...


----------

